# traceroute e kernel 2.5.66 [SOLVED]

## kuba

# traceroute xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx da come risultato:

traceroute: findsaddr: Can't find interface

c'è qualcuno che ha lo stesso problema o sono il solo?

tutto funziona bene apparte traceroute

grazieLast edited by kuba on Tue Apr 15, 2003 7:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kuba

risolto installando kernel 2.5.67--mm3

----------

